# Critique this filly!



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's cute. Pretty typey WP build, long legs, neck ties in low. She's got a decent shoulder, though slightly upright, and her back looks nice and short but I'm not a fan of her hind end. She's slightly sickle hocked but the rest of her is very straight. Upright croup and straight stifle. Limits her ability to really use her hind end, which is seen in the video. She's also very light in bone and her pasterns, while a decent length, are very upright. I would guess that she probably won't ride very smooth when she's grown.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

The way she holds her tail is distracting.


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

oh vair oh said:


> The way she holds her tail is distracting.


I agree, that's very odd. That makes me wonder if she doesn't have some sort of back issues. But very shiny and beautiful otherwise.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought it looked painful for her to use her rear legs. No impulsion and ver short stride. Chiro would be my first priority to see if you can improve this and then pushing her to use her rear legs next


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

but, isn't that sort of movement what is typical in WP? she looks like she moves that way quite natruallly, as some have been saying, that this sort of movement is bred into WP horses.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> but, isn't that sort of movement what is typical in WP? she looks like she moves that way quite natruallly, as some have been saying, that this sort of movement is bred into WP horses.


 Maybe, not sure but her legs didn't go back behind her so even though though didn't reach up much they didn't go back at all. So if she reached under say 10" I would expect her legs to also go behind her 10" and push off.
I did a image search and saw where they reached under and pushed off from back behind but I also looked at some videos and they all looked short strided. 

Don't agree with it and hopefully things will change. I still think this horse looked to be uncomfortable though.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUb4JLg4OH0
This one had some reach at the trot but not the canter.
I could walk faster than this canter and I walk slow.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I also thought there was something off with her hind end in general i love the way she looks but something just put me off about her and i wanted to make sure i wasnt crazy


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Cute, cute horse! The tail set doe seem strange to me and might hurt you in a WP show ring or maybe it's an indicator of something else. I'm inclined to think that the movement (or lack of) in the hind is intentional (per the video from cherumbeque) but that's just me.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

danicelia24 said:


> I also thought there was something off with her hind end in general i love the way she looks but something just put me off about her and i wanted to make sure i wasnt crazy


I agree, I think she absolutely beautiful, but there is something not right about her hind end. Its seems very stiff and short strided. 

I personally don't care for how WP horses are asked to move so that may be why it looks so unnatural to me.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

When a WP horses tail does not lay flat against them they usually inject them or cut the nerves so they cant swish anymore. Another cruel illegal practice.


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> When a WP horses tail does not lay flat against them they usually inject them or cut the nerves so they cant swish anymore. Another cruel illegal practice.


I don't think that's what's happening here. We had a paso fino, where it's also common to cut the tail nerves, and his hung very straight down and almost tucked between his butt cheeks. Very odd looking, but not held up like this.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SaraM said:


> I don't think that's what's happening here. We had a paso fino, where it's also common to cut the tail nerves, and his hung very straight down and almost tucked between his butt cheeks. Very odd looking, but not held up like this.


This one hasn't been cut or it wouldn't do that. It is undesirable to not have the tail flat so if they are not flat they will do illegal procedures that I mentioned.


----------

